
Seattle area meetup alternative app - andylin414
http://getfeather.app
======
andylin414
Hey HackerNews - We're Feather, and we just launched this morning.

Our thesis is that Meetup.com is failing because there's not enough motivated
human organizers. Feather automates the organizing of meetups by figuring out
the best time, place, and group for each user and sending a curated list of
suggestions every weekend.

We're starting off with iOS users in the Seattle area. We'd love to hear
feedback, thoughts, requests, etc.

